# My Video: Bow kill 2 with one shot



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

These guys are tough, but tasty! These boogers ran about 40 yds. I'm having 2nd thoughts of using the rage broadhead.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice shot! Kill all pigs!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The lighted nock made the difference in this video! Awesome!


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

Those are Nocturnal brand, I've had trouble with the the Luminocks


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Cool video and yes Nocturnals work better for me too!

TH


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Too cool


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

sweet!!!!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That was awesome..


----------

